# Urgent! Parking at Lake Berryessa!!!



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Piecing together a group ride.

I think we can park at Lake Solano Park at 128/Pleasant's Valley road. Confirm?

But..

Is it ok/safe to park at the dam? I always see cars up there.

and...most importantly...

anyone know about parking at the junction of 128 and Knoxville Road? That would be PERFECT.

help. soon.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, you can park at Lake Solano Park for a fee.

I don't think you can park at the dam and leave your car, but call the park about that.

What about parking at Moskowite Corners? We do all the time; they welcome cyclists. The cafe has been remodeled and it looks pretty good also.

Or park at the public lot near Steady Eddy's/Buckhorn in Winters and ride to/from there.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Is that here?...


From Vacaville & Sacramento: Exit the Winters turnoff (Hwy 128) from I-505 and proceed west toward Lake Berryessa. Turn right on Steele Canyon Rd (at Moskowite Corners). 

How many miles from Moskowite Corners to the northern tip of Berryessa on Knoxville Road?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, the store/cafe at Moskowite Corners is at the intersection of 128 and 121. Steele Canyon is the road that you turn on to get to the entrance of the store but beware that the road has no outlet other than into the lake. 

You can map everything out at www.routeslip.com or www.bikely.com and get very accurate mileage. The climbing on routeslip is far overestimated.

I know this much:
Moskowite to Turtle Rock (Knoxville Rd turn) = 4.9
Turtle Rock to Pope Canyon intersection = 13.8

If you are going around Lake Berryessa, I would personally park in Winters as you get a nice flat warm-up and then return right back to the car on the southern run from Woodland (not to mention the yummy mochas and treats at Steady Eddy's).


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

If you use Google Earth, you can download a map of the Davis Double route from Eric Norris' ride report.

http://www.campyonly.com/mypages/5-20-06_davis_dc.html


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks Sadie, I have all of my davis/knoxville ride sheets at home, I'm just looking to get info out to the group before everyone leaves their desk today. We are meeting in Winters but drivnig up, as the goal for us is to continue on Knoxville towards Clear Lake, I'm looking to cut off those miles from Winters to Knoxville and spend more time riding towards Clear Lake.

Do you know about water/store stops here?

01-Lake Berryessa Marina Resort
04-Rancho Monticello Resort
02-Putah Creek Park (pope canyon)


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry, I don't. I think all of the marinas are open year around due to our "mild" weather. I always stock up a Pardhesa's (Lake Solano), Moskowite Corners or in Pope Valley itself. There is a biker bar at Turtle Rock where you can buy drinks and snacks.

Myself, I'm going to try takin my bike on Amtrak for the first time this weekend. That's my big challenge.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Aweseome. Thanks. So we will plan on Pope Valley being the one refill station.

I rode from Sacramento to Markley Cove last weekend, turned around for home and bonked on Putah Creek Road. I swerved into the Davis Amtrak Station, looked up at the women at the ticket window and said; "what time is the next train for Sacramento?"

she looked down at her screen...."27 minutes."

"Right......on. I'll take one."

and high-tailed my butt to In-N-out on Richards, the warm take-out bag under my jersey, against my belly, as I heard the train whistle getting near.

True story.

Amtrak is great.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you have any words of advice for the bikes? Are the racks easy?

If there is a big north wind tomorrow (like last Sunday for our metric), we're riding down and Amtrak-ing back. Tail winds would be soooo nice.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

The bungee cords they give you don't really work with a two-triangle road frame, there must be some tip. 

But, the racks work very well. The tops sort of hinge up and down for your front wheel. If there are no other bikes there is nothing to worry about. If there are other bikes then possibly they might bump. 

Every other door on the outside of the train has a bike symbol, so head for one of those doors. And, the Amtrak folks get off and help people on/off safely, so if you head for one of them and make eye contact, he/she will set you up straight, which happened in my case. They jump off the train first before anyone else so you can't miss em.

What station are you taking back to Davis? We've thought about taking Amtrak from Sacramento down to the East Bay, then riding N through Napa/Silverado, over Pope Valley, eventually riding home. But we were unsure of what station to ride from....


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

The problem is there is no direct way you can get into Napa from the south safely via bike, at least that I know of. 

We need a flat ride tomorrow so, depending on wind direction, we'll probably ride from the Suisun-Fairfield station north to pick up Pleasants Valley Rd, maybe a swerve over Cantelow, and then the south side of Lake Solano into Winters, back to Davis via Putah Creek.

You could also start at the Suisun-Fairfield station and go up the Wooden/Gordon Valleys/121 to Moskowite, and then climb the west side of Cardiac, descend into Winters, etc. 

This latter ride could be extended by going up Wooden Valley but turning south on 121 to climb over Mt George. You decend directly into Napa. You'd then ride up the Silverado Trail and climb back east via Lake Hennessey (128) or Howell Mtn/Pope Valley.

Do you have the Krebs Map for the North SF Bay & Wine Country? Also the Solano Bike Links map which is free and usually available at Ray's or B&L or the PI outlet? These will make your trip planning very easy.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, thanks for the Amtrak tips.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please check on the Pope Valley store---it isn't always open, so if you count on it for a food stop, you could be in BIG trouble. there is nothing else out there. Pope Valley Winery is very welcoming to cyclist--it's maybe three miles from the store--but it can only provide water ( or wine! ) not food. 

And there is a route into Napa from the South. There is a frontage road that runs along the East side of I-80 to American Canyon Road--take that west to Highway 29. After maybe four miles or so you can turn left into the airport corporate park, and work your way into Napa through that...

It ain't beautiful, but it sure beats trying to ride 12 through Jamieson Canyon. 

PW


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Can you park at Turtle Rock? 

I found a route on routeslip, turtle rock(0) to Knoxville (55) that has the major climb on Knoxville Road peaking around mile 40, that would be good for a turnaround...


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll repeat what I said earlier: 


SadieKate said:


> The problem is there is no direct way you can get into Napa from the south *safely* via bike, at least that I know of.


I personally would not ride 29. It just isn't worth it to me or my husband. 

The Pope Valley store has started staying open on Sundays, but that doesn't mean they don't have odd hours during the winter.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

RexFan, you might be able to park at Turtle Rock. There is space there, but I don't know about their attitude. I've never seen anyone that appears to be parked there for more than a drink or two. I can't remember where the nearest day park facilities are on Lake B (maybe near the decent from Turtle Rock). You might call the park district and ask. I certainly wouldn't trust my memory for this as I wasn't looking for any place to park.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

So is the Pope Valley store right on Knoxville Road, and is that it's official "name"? Looks like that might be our only hope. Maybe we ride a bottle 10 miles up Knoxville and stash in the weeds for the return...

I'm going to scout parking places along the lake between Turtle Rock/PopeValley for the next leg all the way to ClearLake. May as well ride the Knoxville route.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

and what about parking at Pope Valley/knoxville intersection? maybe we should just drive here and then enjoy Knoxville north.....

parking at Pope Valley?


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

RedRex said:


> So is the Pope Valley store right on Knoxville Road, and is that it's official "name"? Looks like that might be our only hope. Maybe we ride a bottle 10 miles up Knoxville and stash in the weeds for the return...
> 
> I'm going to scout parking places along the lake between Turtle Rock/PopeValley for the next leg all the way to ClearLake. May as well ride the Knoxville route.


Dude,get yourself a Krebs map available at the Rest Stop. The store is in the burb of Pope Valley and 10 miles away from the Knoxville Rd/Pope Valley Rd intersection.

The map also lists the names of outposts, marinas, campgrounds, resorts, whatever, so you can directly contact them for info. 

IMHO, Krebs maps are a vital benefit to a NoCal cyclist's arsenal for exploration. The Wine Country version doesn't go all the way around Lake Berryessa, but it's a huge help. It will make it easy for you to map out the Suisun/Fairfield Amtrak station back to Davis or Sac.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

*Lock your stuff up!*

my other hobby is bass fishing (yeah I know it's ******* ) anyway we usually launch not far from turtle rock at Capell Cove. My point is this, that entire area is know for having your vehicle broken into, so stash yor stuff in the trunk and DO NOT have anyting tempting visible.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Nice 28.7 mile climb to the top of Knoxville road (Quackcyclist's road marking) from the parking area at Pope/Knoxville (Knoxville double aid station). Five or six stream crossings were all around 1 inch deep so no water problems, conditions similar to last year's double.

Probably passed 12 cars in four hours.


----------

